# What's your New Year's Resolution?



## MentheLapin (Dec 30, 2010)

Dat topic title.

Do you have a New Year's Resolution yet? What is it? I'm curious :3


----------



## Superbird (Dec 30, 2010)

To not make any new years' resolutions.

=D


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 30, 2010)

To stop procrastinating with homework. And that's really about it.

EDIT: I forgot:

To get over my fear of interactions with girls about my age.
To finish writing (or get an insane amount of chapters) in a fanfic I'm writing
To get through the rest of the school year.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 30, 2010)

To do something productive. And I don't mean something like do homework on time or tidy my room or anything like that. I mean get a hobby that doesn't leave me in the evening having gained nothing from doing it all day except completing a video game or something.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Nope! Resolutions are stupid.


----------



## Stormecho (Dec 30, 2010)

To finish a novel/fanfic/something.

To learn how to climb fences and be able to do so with great speed. I'm serious.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Dec 30, 2010)

People still make those?


----------



## Flora (Dec 30, 2010)

-To be a better friend (my dad keeps hinting that I'm not such a good one, which I already know)
-To not fail anything
-To crush on someone who actually has a chance of liking me back graaaaaaaah


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 30, 2010)

I forgot to put mine :|

-To do my homework at home and not at school _half an hour before it's due in_.
-To get a boyfriend: not happening, but getting a girlfriend was my resolution last year and... y'know.
-To catch up with watching Fairy Tail, and start watching Cardfight!! Vanguard and Level E when they air in Japan
-To finish writing/drawing something


----------



## Wargle (Dec 30, 2010)

Yoshiya Kiryu said:


> I forgot to put mine :|
> 
> -To do my homework at home and not at school _half an hour before it's due in_. _While the teacher is going around collecting it._


Fixed for me. I have did this 15 times in Science, got caught 12. Still have an A.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 30, 2010)

Tailsy said:


> Nope! Resolutions are stupid.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 30, 2010)

Not really making any....just to pass math. And Physics when I get that class in a few weeks.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 30, 2010)

I've got a long list of these:

Go to the gym more than once a fortnight
Go on the internet less
Actually do some writing/drawing every so often
Stop being a wallflower



Zora of Termina said:


> > Nope! Resolutions are stupid.


----------



## Espeon (Dec 30, 2010)

Resolution? Pfft. I'm too good for that already!

By that I mean probably just to make a serious attempt at becoming extremely flexible, healthy and a genuinely respected person.


----------



## Barubu (Dec 30, 2010)

-To stop switching between 'being on the forums always' and 'never on the forums' all the time.

-To learn how to argue without yelling.

-To stop always worrying so much about getting a girlfriend.


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 31, 2010)

- Get a job.
- Learn how to draw things in proportion, correct anatomy and how to do decent backgrounds.
- Finish all my holiday homework that I have been putting off because I don't understand any of it, but if I don't finish it I'm practically going to fail Year 11 :|
- Not to stress out so much (like that's going to happen)


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 31, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> I've got a long list of these:
> 
> Go to the gym more than once a fortnight
> Go on the internet less
> ...


man this list is FULL OF FUN

I generally find that not making arbitrary rules for no reason makes me happier!


----------



## Missile (Dec 31, 2010)

Gah.

-Stop procrastinating with _every damn thing I do_.
-Pay attention in class
-Stop being so damn sensitive
-Draw things other than cartoons
-Finish Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
-Start listenting to my parents
-Read and write more than I already do
-That's all I can remember
-???
-PROFIT!

:U


----------



## Cloudsong (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmm..

~Survive 6 months of boot camp
~Come back unchanged mentally
~Get a driver's license/permit/whatever
~Prove to my parents I won't ruin my life
~Write and publish a book
~Get drunk on un-spiked Hot Chocolate somehow. I'll find a way ;)
~Start earning lots of money so when I turn 18 I'll be ready to leave to wherever.

And dat's dat '.' Boring escapist list xD..


----------



## Green (Dec 31, 2010)

> actually try in school
> bust Cloud out of boot camo
> punch Cloud's stepdad in the face


----------



## Silver (Dec 31, 2010)

...

-Survive through spanish class
-Don't get into a fight with my ex-best friend (as in one-on-one)
-Try to be more mature (inner self saying: "HAHAHAHAHAHAA...That's impossible.")
- Try and get a boyfriend. 

My list of impossibles. (As in the third one.)


----------



## Green (Dec 31, 2010)

OH YEAH ALSO try to ask my crush out

haha P:


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> OH YEAH ALSO try to ask my crush out
> 
> haha P:


This, as well. I forgot.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 31, 2010)

resolutions aren't dumb, for some people they help keep up the will needed in order to achieve certain goals that they wouldn't find enough motivation throughout the year (you know, like people who have jobs and families and work for a living and such)

anyway, i am to get fitter.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 31, 2010)

-Lose weight
-Catch up on my homework and study
-Actually study
-Finish one of my three incomplete novels
-Win a writing competition
-Do reasonably well in the debating knockouts
-Finish writing and film my musical

Hopefully I'll get them all done.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 31, 2010)

Tailsy said:


> man this list is FULL OF FUN
> 
> I generally find that not making arbitrary rules for no reason makes me happier!


they're not arbitrary, they're shortcomings which I think I need to improve on. I thought self-improvement was generally agreed to be a Good Thing.

and it's fun because it's interesting to compare notes and talk about resolutions, rather than be a special snowflake. :3


----------



## Spoon (Dec 31, 2010)

Not being a procrasinator is something that I definitely need to work on, since I hardly ever finish obligatory projects or art pieces and I wait until the last minute on stuff that I have to do.

 Otherwise, I'm going to try to be a bit more upbeat and helpful. :D


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd love to stop procrastinating, but that's been a resolution of mine for the last five years, so...go figure.

Keep up with releases I want, rather than play catch-up into next year. And in order to help me afford that goal...

Get a job. I'm turning 16 this year, so I can and I will.

Be more organized. Yeah right olol.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 31, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> they're not arbitrary, they're shortcomings which I think I need to improve on. I thought self-improvement was generally agreed to be a Good Thing.
> 
> and it's fun because it's interesting to compare notes and talk about resolutions, rather than be a special snowflake. :3


I'm not being a 'special snowflake'. I just don't find that telling myself I'll do something at a certain time of the year makes it any more likely that I'm actually going to accomplish it. If I'm going to do something, then I will regardless of whether I made a resolution or not.


----------



## Flora (Dec 31, 2010)

Flower Doll said:


> -To be a better friend (my dad keeps hinting that I'm not such a good one, which I already know)
> -To not fail anything
> -To crush on someone who actually has a chance of liking me back graaaaaaaah


Adding "stop being an emotional wreck" to this list because it needs to be done


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, FIRST I decided not to have any, seeing how I didn't do any of my last year's resolutions.

Then, I decided for only one that I actually could be able to fulfill.

-Draw more. Draw much more.

...yeah.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 1, 2011)

Congratulations! If you live in GMT, you have just crossed into 2011!


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 1, 2011)

- Do more animating
- Finish writing stuff
- Not letting my autisim change anything
- Not to explode on Wednesdays. OH SNAP- oh wait, it's Friday :P EXPLOSION! Wednesday fail
- Ummm...
- DFTBA
- and PDBAZ

And if you got those references, awesome


----------



## Phantom (Jan 1, 2011)

Let's see I haven't thought of these before now... 

1. Not dying is always a good one
2. Kill procrastination
3. Keep in touch with old friends (harder than it sounds for sure)
4. Keep up with my writing (I haven't thought of the specs yet)
5. I was adopted so I've been trying to contact someone from my family for a long time, so continue that. 
6. Read more, this past year I've been lazy with the reading.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 1, 2011)

Phantom said:


> 1. Not dying is always a good one


Oh, and this too


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 1, 2011)

Phantom said:


> 1. Not dying is always a good one


If you do this every year then your tombstone will say "failed to achieve at least one new year's resolution"

Do you _really_ want that?


----------



## Phantom (Jan 1, 2011)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> If you do this every year then your tombstone will say "failed to achieve at least one new year's resolution"
> 
> Do you _really_ want that?


*laughs* Yes! Unless of course in my final year I knew was my final year so I predicted that I'd and it said "I achieved my New Years Resolution!"


----------



## Zhu Que (Jan 1, 2011)

Two NYR's for me:

1:"Do it _now_."
2: Come out ;)


----------



## Flora (Jan 1, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> -To crush on someone who actually has a chance of liking me back graaaaaaaah


Strangely enough, I not only seem to have gotten this _less than an hour into 2011_, but I think I might have gone one step further than that.

(I'll post about why tomorrow :D)


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 1, 2011)

Superbird said:


> Congratulations! If you live in GMT, you have just crossed into 2011!


Wooooo! *puts on party hat*
...Wait what that was posted at 1am :|



Flower Doll said:


> Strangely enough, I not only seem to have gotten this _less than an hour into 2011_, but I think I might have gone one step further than that.
> 
> (I'll post about why tomorrow :D)


Oh god the suspense! I'm so happy for you :)

My New New Year's Resolution is to enjoy life, because I've not been doing enough of it lately.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 1, 2011)

My resolutions are to be less shy and talk more (yeaaaaah, like that's going to happen) and to pass English, which has a lot to do with being less shy and talking more, and to finally get a job, which _also_ has a lot to do with being less shy and talking more goddammit


----------



## Zeph (Jan 1, 2011)

I guess first and foremost is to complete all the homework that I have to do before I go back to school on Wednesday. In conjunction, I need to slightly revise for the C1 Maths exam I have the Monday after.

As for long-term 'proper' resolutions, uh... Be less insufferably irritating? [s]Pfft as if that's going to happen[/s] I could probably eat more healthily! I mean, I'm not overweight (In fact I'm probably _under_weight; people always comment on how 'acarily thin' I am), but I really don't exactly eat correctly, and I'm starting to get slightly worrying twinges all over my body, accompanied by the parts of my skin twitching and pulsing as if something's, I dunno, bubbling under there. Which I'm sure isn't good!

Besides that, I have no idea!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 1, 2011)

I've got a few of 'em... let's see...

- Cut down on the procrastination.
- Try to be a little less shy and more social, with at least one new real life friend.
- FINALLY get my driver's license.
- Get a job so that I can continue to see my psychiatrist before my insurance goes.
- Figure out that crazy and uber stressful college stuff and where I want to go.
- Update my website more often, give it a new layout, and revamp some sections.
- Finish my NaNo story, Arkra Flare.
- Finish people's gifts and draw more digital work now that I have a tablet.
- Learn how to cook properly.
- Start to go out in public and purchase things myself rather than just letting parents do it. Related: learn to manage money because I am horrid with numbers.
- Learn to do laundry.
- Try to improve on my other various psychological issues.

That's all I got that I can think of.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 1, 2011)

1. *Become a better citizen.* So yes.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 1, 2011)

My NY resolution is to just do whatever needs to be done when it needs to be done.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 5, 2011)

-Get around to posting more reviews on my LJ
-Get back in shape
-Draw more (at least when I get a replacement tablet pen)


----------



## Lili (Jan 5, 2011)

-Start out good at my new school (checks off)
-Learn how to play the piano good enough for the concert in June
-Take good care of my new puppy


----------



## @lex (Jan 6, 2011)

Well... Last time around, I promised I'd become more sociable. That... failed, to say the least, so I didn't make any resolutions this year. I'll just see where 2011 takes me~


----------



## Ratty (Jan 6, 2011)

Lesse.... I didn't have very much stuff this year, but there's...

- Exercise more. This year I've been really lazy, and even though I've worked it up to three one hour walks a week, it's not enough. I was thinking taking up swimming.
- Use my free time for something productive. I feel bad about wasting so much time when there's so many places that needs help from people who have time just like me. So this year, I'm going to be volunteering at a dog shelter. This goes well with the first resolution as well, since that means I'll get out and walk more.
- Like the above person, be more sociable! I've been improving a lot about that and I'm going to keep working on it this year!

Besides that though... can't really think of much else. As I said, it's not much. We'll see what happens. Happy (late) new year, everyone!


----------

